# Careless drivers.(PLEASE NOTE NOW IN FLAME ROOM)



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Today I parked my car at work, and a nice gentleman decided to reverse into it and then drive off without saying a word to any of the 4 of my staff stood having cigarettes right in front of the collision.

I cannot believe he didn't notice, I need a new wing, I also can't believe he thought he'd get away with it.. Mind you with the performance of the police so far, he probably will.

Anyway why when the police stop you do they know if you're insured, mot'd taxed and have a license, however when you report an incident like this you have to go to a police station with your mot, 2 parts of license, tax disc, insurance certificate etc. I asked why they say it's the law (really, what a fecking surprise a bit more detail or understanding may help) what happened to anpr and all the fancy computers you have that get low life pulled over but seem incapable of proving my legality when needed. Only then will they do anything. Fortunatley I have his reg number, and caught it on cctv, if thats not enough 4 witnesses and he also walked into my building so a high res mug shot too, well done big man.

Also whats with the dinner ladies on the police desks "no we don't deal with carparks here love" well there's no other doors into the police station without me being arrested so where do I go, any police officers here who know what to do? Surely reporting a crime shouldn't be this hard..it's only a car love..it's my car, and I don't think you really understand our relationship right now... :? :? :?

Really disappointed with the police's response so far. I have a feeling this may end up in me paying the bill to get it fixed.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Gutted to hear this John.

They are hopeless at the best of times. I needed a signature for a recent license application and on the form it says you can go to a police station with photo ID and a utility bill. So I did only to be told "we dont do that". I said "it says here on the DVLA form that you do", but he just looked at me and said "well we dont".

Feking hopeless! I felt like nutting him :lol:

On another occasion we left for France early in the morning at about 3:30. Driving merrily through town and got pulled over - for nothing, they were just bored, the copper admitted it after I said "what seems to be the problem officer?" ar$eholes I tell you!

Lastly, this should be in the flame room. Theres a bus stop down the road and as an active neighbourhood watcher erm... person I called to community cops when some low lives were trying to trash the glass in the bus stop. The reply - "Well they will have trashed it and moved on by the time we get there". FFS get off your lazy ar$e and at least try instead of stuffing 100's of jammy dodgers down your fat neck - ar$ehole!


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Flame room wish granted


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Cheers Jammy!


----------



## zedman (Jan 31, 2005)

denTTed said:


> Really disappointed with the police's response so far. I have a feeling this may end up in me paying the bill to get it fixed.


Is there a way you can write to the DVLA, explain the situation and then get the keepers details? If so just send him a letter with the bill, if he doesn't pay then CCJ him with claims online. Or, pass the claim onto an accident management company, they can trace his insurance through the plate and claim directly off his insurance company. If he/they argue then show them the proof.


----------



## Grahame Clayton (Feb 11, 2009)

denTTed said:


> ?
> Really disappointed with the police's response so far. I have a feeling this may end up in me paying the bill to get it fixed.


It is annoying when they have this 'can't be bothered' attitude isn't it? I have also experienced the same apathy. Try telling them that you know who did it but not to worry cos you've shot them! That should bring them running! Or tell them the culprit drove off doing 31 in a 30 whilst talking on their mobile, you'll be over-run with plod!


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

Twice this has happened to my TT. Unfortunately both times there were no witnesses, however both car parks had camera's and one of them even Car Park Stewards patrolling (car park at Man United). I asked them to check the CCTV for evidence but in both cases they said they couldn't see anything. I have no idea if or how much they actually looked and I found it impossible to get any further with it.
In the end I paid a mate who has a body shop to fix the 1st one as it was less than the excess on the insurance. The 2nd one happened overnight in a Hotel car park in Sheffield, so far I have left it and refused to look at it as I am so annoyed about it :x It is much less damage than the 1st one at ManU but still isn't going to be free to fix.

Some people are just twats. If you have the number plate and witnesses then I'd go to town on them...

Andy


----------



## Jessy (Feb 11, 2009)

Someone hit my car and drove off so frastrating... audi's wanted £1500 for the damage which was a dent in the passenger wing right on the crease taking it down to bare metal, i knew nothing on how it got there but it had to be at my aunts where it happend....

I then went in search of a vehicle with black paint on it, also from the hight of the dent and the type of dent you could kinda work out what vehicle it was also... white Transit van, i gathered.... low and behold workmen working down the road from my aunts, 6 transit vans and one with black paint all round its wheel arch... bingo

Reported it to my insurance with the reg that i had of the van and claimed on his insurance... he was also confronted at the time and denied all knowledge & tried to rub the paint off,lol, he knew too well what he had done hence why i had no probs with insurance... didnt bother with the police...TBH... i was glad i didnt have to pay for the damage...

I would pop down to the local police station, fill out a self service accident reporting form, taking all your documents down of course, if you havnt already... inform your insurance company that you have the reg of the car that hit you, witness and CCTV and they will sort it all out for you


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

denTTed said:


> Also whats with the dinner ladies on the police desks "no we don't deal with carparks here love" well there's no other doors into the police station without me being arrested so where do I go, any police officers here who know what to do? Surely reporting a crime shouldn't be this hard..it's only a car love..it's my car, and I don't think you really understand our relationship right now... :? :? :?
> 
> Really disappointed with the police's response so far. I have a feeling this may end up in me paying the bill to get it fixed.


Unfortunately you're thinking that the Police are the Police of old, where they serve the public, catch criminals etc. They are tax collectors for the government now. I am surprised you didn't know that


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

Down load your cctv footage or print off stills showing it happening then contact your insurance company, they should deal with it. also if you have legal cover on car or home try that, it costs nothing

good luck I hate those barstewards who just drive off, reckon my TT has at least 5 car park knocks and bumps.


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

Well, with the new Police Pledge they should listen to you, act on it and keep you informed.

Maybe if you say that to the sour pusses on the desk that might help?
Or not!


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Sadly, it seems like the number plates were false... the old bill who (obviously read my post and thought they would do something) rang me today and said there was no trace on the plate.

Living up to my forum name.


----------



## smc2402 (Mar 17, 2009)

The Police. Hmmmm. I'll stay polite. I used to own a classic BMW 635CSi, which, whilst driving through Colchester, some drunken yobs decided to chuck bottles at, bouncing them off the roof, boot and bonnet. I screeched to halt, got out went mental, then noticed all 8 of them coming. Decided not to push it, got in and started to drive off, loads of abuse a few more bottles. I stopped further up the road, rang the Police. Answerphone. Tried again. Answerphone. Drove to Police station some 3 minutes away. Told that all patrol cars were busy. Asked if I could make a statement. Could I come back tomorrow they were short staffed. On Saturday night @ 9pm ..... 
Driving home I spotted the very distinctive black & white jumper of one of the nobs. I parked up and followed him to his house on Cowdray Avenue. I then rang the Police station again, who answered, explained what had happened. They told me I would have a job to prove it was him. I told them I would go back and collect samples of the broken glass and they could DNA test it. They wouldn't. So in the end I knocked on the door, ready to batter someone. His Dad ( I presumed ) answered, I explained clamly, but quite forcibly what had happened, and he called **** to the door, who admitted it and said "so what ?" @ which point his Dad back-handed quite hard, apologised on his behalf him and told me to get quotes, and it would be paid. Which it was, all £ 700 quid of it. Apparently that was his Parents contributions towards ****'s car when he turned seventeen in three months .... That's called proper parenting !

And they wonder why there are vigilantes ......


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

An update, it seems the cctv of his car did not reveal the full plate, also the witness go it wrong, the only part that was certain there were 25 hits in the uk, none local. Police drew a blank, got my self all down and thought feck it going to get rid, couldn't bring my self to wash it.

Then, I go to work and behold the car that struck mine is in the car park, so I put a note on his windscreen, he comes in I tell him the police are looking for him etc, he offers to pay preferably cash. I'm happy again, I afterall just want my car back to its original form.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

That was lucky!


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

denTTed said:


> ....Then, I go to work and behold the car that struck mine is in the car park...


what a dork. biffing your car and then returning to the scene of the crime. wants to pay cash because he is not insured, or is disqualified from driving. did you ask him why he drove off?


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

He claims he didn't know, I think he did you can see people turn and look at the point of impact so clearly it made a noise. He's paying cash this week, police have not said whether they will drop charges yet..it's a minimum 5 points on his license and min 500 fine.


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Hmm, Must change my name, somebody else drove into my car tonight. Another wing and front bumper ffs.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

My wife once saw this happen to a car. She reported all the details to the Police after they drove off. They refused to do anything unless the owner of the damaged card contacted them....so she had to go back and leave a note on it telling them to call the Police with the details.

It often seems if you live on the right side of the law, they make it tougher than for those who don't bother!


----------

